# problemas luego de actualizar udev

## ocatrapse

Hola.

Hasta ayer mi máquina corría estable con un kernell 2.6.12. Ejecuté un emerge para migrar de kde3.4 a 3.5 y todo se fue al traste.

Creo que el problema principal es que la migración actualizó la versión de udev (o lo instaló, si es que ese kernel estaba antes con devfs, no lo sé) y entre otras cosas, he peridido la tarjeta wireless y la de vídeo (bueno, se vé, pero malamente.)

Poco a poco podría ir resolviendo los problemas, pero hay uno para el que no encuentro referencias en la web. Ahora, cada vez que arranca la máquina, me pone que el disco duro tiene 4392 días sin chequearse y ejecuta un chequeo. !4392 días! Así cada vez que arranca. Además de un montón de warnings que ponen algo como que  "file has a modification time in the future" sobre todo en en el directorio /etc/init.d

¿A alguien le ha pasado algo parecido? ¿Les suena por dónde podrían ir los tiros?

Tengo muchas cosas instaladas, utilidades, etc y sería muy largo hacer una instalación limpia.

Muchas Gracias a Todos.

----------

## sefirotsama

a ver.... haz esto antes de nada:

etc-update

env-update && source /etc/profile

revdep-rebuild

reboot

Doy por sentado que tienes instalado el gentoolkit. Respecto el wireless, puede ser necesario reemergerlo (en mi caso cada vez que cambio de kernel lo debo hacer, pues crea un modulo externo al kernel).

Con el video mÃ¡s de lo mismo.

Una vez hecho eso si sigue fallando ensenya tu salida del dmesg

----------

## ocatrapse

Gracias por la respuesta. Voy a intentarlo. El etc-udapte si que lo hice, me faltan los demás.

----------

## achaw

 *ocatrapse wrote:*   

> Poco a poco podría ir resolviendo los problemas, pero hay uno para el que no encuentro referencias en la web. Ahora, cada vez que arranca la máquina, me pone que el disco duro tiene 4392 días sin chequearse y ejecuta un chequeo. !4392 días! Así cada vez que arranca. Además de un montón de warnings que ponen algo como que  "file has a modification time in the future" sobre todo en en el directorio /etc/init.d

 

Sobre esto, chequeaste que la fecha y hora esten correctamente seteadas?

Saludos

----------

## ocatrapse

Hola, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

En efecto, era un problema con las fechas. No sé por qué, pero el reloj del sistema se volvía loco después de cada shutdown, bueno, sigue pasando algo raro.

He instalado el ntp-client y sincronizo el reloj al iniciar y apagar el sistema. Pero hay un fichero /etc/adjtime y /etc/mtab que cada vez les cambia la fecha de modificación, generalmente, con una fecha en el futuro, así que el error me sigue dando, pero al menos son warnings.

¿Sabéis que podría ser? Entiendo que debe ser udev el que actualiza esos valores, pero porqué con fechas erradas si estoy actualizando los valores del clock?

Un saludo.

----------

## achaw

Yo tengo la hora perfectamente seteada y sin embargo esos warnings a veces los tengo, como nunca representaron algo grave para mi, nunca me puse a investigar. Ahora me pico la curiosidad...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

El SO tiene dos relojes a los que acudir, uno en hardware, y el otro mantenido por el propio SO. A veces, no están bien sincronizados. No me preguntéis el por qué, pero por algún motivo (seguro que lo hay), gentoo no sincroniza dichos relojes a no ser que se le diga de forma explícita, eso se puede hacer en /etc/conf.d/clock

```

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

Yo siempre activo esto, y parece prevenir muchos de los problemas de ese tipo, aunque tampoco podría jurarlo. No es algo que me preocupe tanto como para investigar el asunto, pero si es cierto que no es raro ver este tipo de problemas, sobre todo en sistemas recién instalados.

----------

## ocatrapse

Gracias por tu respuesta.

en efecto, tengo esa opción marcada, con lo que hago la sincronización, pero aún así, se presenta el caso que expuse.

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pero hay un fichero /etc/adjtime y /etc/mtab que cada vez les cambia la fecha de modificación, generalmente, con una fecha en el futuro, así que el error me sigue dando, pero al menos son warnings. 

 

por lo que deduzco que tu reloj no está bien, no ? estás seguro que tienes el reloj del sistema bien al reiniciar ?

Si tenéis algunos archivos con las fechas muy desfasadas, este truco a mi siempre me funcionó.

saluetes

----------

## artic

Si yo tb tengo ese problema, y lo que paso es que al actualizar el nuevo kernel ,el reloj del sistema habia cambiado de sitio.

Ahora esta en device drivers en un apartado para el solito y con mas opciones.(que me corriga alguien si me equivoco)

Un saludo

----------

## achaw

A mi sin emargo me sigue pasando. Ya segui todos los consejos y nada. No es algo grave (tengo problemas peores) aunque si molesto.

Saludos

----------

## artic

 *achaw wrote:*   

> A mi sin emargo me sigue pasando. Ya segui todos los consejos y nada. No es algo grave (tengo problemas peores) aunque si molesto.
> 
> Saludos

 

Lo malo de estos fallitos es cuando has actualizado un monton de cosas de golpe y no sabes por donde buscar.

Sobre todo cuando varias de ellas estan relacionadas.Yo lo del kernel es por vagueria de usar los configs anteriores de los kernel y al actualizar pues aveces te pegas la leche,sobre todo en estos ultimos que han cambiado bastantes cosas de sitios.

Saludo2

----------

